# Strasbourg tournament



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

ITALY-LITHUANIA *81-71* (22-19, 44-36, 62-56) 

Italy: Radulovic 3 (0/1, 1/3), Basile 34 (3/5, 8/11), Galanda 6 (3/5, 0/5), Soragna 1 (0/0, 0/2), Marconato 4 (2/3 da due), De Pol 10 (2/5, 0/1), Righetti (0/1, 0/2), Bulleri 6 (3/5 da due), Mian 5 (1/3, 1/1), Chiacig 12 (6/11 da due), Cittadini ne, Lamma (0/1 da tre). Coach: Carlo Recalcati. 

Lithuania: Jasikevicius 9 (3/5, 1/3), Zukauskas M 2 (1/1, 0/1), Macijauskas (0/1, 0/3), Stombergas 2 (1/2, 0/2), Siskauskas 7 (2/3, 1/3), Songaila 12 (4/9, 1/3), Slanina 12 (3/4, 1/2), Zukauskas E 4 (1/4 da due), Lavrinovic 17 (7/8, 1/2), Maskoliunas, Kaukenas 6 (2/2 da due), Praskevicius (0/3, 0/2). Coach: Ananas Sireika. 

-------

Great game of Basile with *8/11* from 3


----------



## safari (May 19, 2003)

Yeah nice win for Italy  
France beat Israel in the other game 94-69.
20 points for Parker.
25 for Burstein.
Easy win for France, but what i liked the most was Moiso's big dunk ( 11 points for him ), almost from FT line ! Crazy dunk 
Can't wait to see France Italy tomorrow.


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Great game of Basile with *8/11* from 3




There's your win for ya. Hard to lose when a player explodes like that... Sorry for my confusion but I really didn't expect something like this from Basile, or such a win from Italy, to be frank. 

Chiacig did his job very well too. And the Lithuanian players all have bad numbers, except for Lavrinovic. :greatjob: for Italy

I just hope that Basile won't get any ideas and try to play so well against Slovenia... Cause then we just might be in trouble :yes:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Strasbourg tournament*



> Originally posted by <b>J-Will2</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, his speciality are the triples and in some right evening he can make game like this :yes: 

His "ignorant shoots" are just a fashion in Bologna ( with t-shirt "i shoot ignorant", flags and some stuff like these :grinning: )

Gretz


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

FRANCE-ITALY *90-85* a.o.t. (21-11, 46-29, 61-57, 80-80).

FRANCE:. Sonko 2 (1/1), Souchu 2 (1/2, 0/1), Moiso 15 (6/10), Foirest 12 (2/2, 2/5), Digbeu 5 (1/2, 1/3), Parker 25 (5/12, 3/7), Dioumassi 2 (1/1), Pietrus 3 (1/1), Julian 9 (3/4), Diaw 6 (3/4), Masingue 2 (1/1 ), Turiaf 7 (2/8). 
Coach: Alain Weisz.
ITALY: Radulovic 7 (1/1, 1/3), Basile 2 (0/2, 0/2), Galanda 24 (4/8, 11 rebounds), Soragna 6 (1/1, 0/1), Marconato 7 (3/4), De Pol 2 (1/4, 1/6), Righetti 18 (2/2, 4/7), Bulleri 2 (1/4, 0/3), Mian 5 (2/5, 2/6), Chiacig 10 (4/7), Garri ne, Carraretto 2 (1/2, 0/1). 
Coach: Carlo Recalcati.

From 2 : I 20/40 , F 27/48
From 3 : I 9/27 , F 6/15


-------------------------------

Tomorrow (sunday) Israel-Italy and France-Lithuania


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

Another good game for Italy. Seems like all of the Italian players can surprise... Haven't seen Giacomo to play this good for quite a while. He was probably fired up because of the French NBA players, which he played against. :yes:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>J-Will2</b>!
> Another good game for Italy. Seems like all of the Italian players can surprise... Haven't seen Giacomo to play this good for quite a while. He was probably fired up because of the French NBA players, which he played against. :yes:


And he didn't make some tripels ... he has the 41% from 3 in the italian league.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

France loses with Lithuania ( 100-110 ) , while Italy wins with Israel (78-71) and so Italy wins the Strasbourg Tournament.

ITALY-ISRAEL *78-71* 
(19-32, 47-48, 62-60) 

Italy: Radulovic 18 (6/6, 1/3), Basile 27 (4/6, 6/12), Galanda 11 (3/6, 1/2), Soragna (0/2, 0/1), Marconato 6 (2/3, 0/0), De Pol 2 (0/1, 0/1), Righetti 12 (1/2, 2/5), Bulleri (0/0, 0/1), Mian 2 (1/3, 0/1), Garri ne, Cittadini (0/1), Lamma. 
Coach: Carlo Recalcati. 

Israel: Lubin ne, Halperin 17 (4/8, 2/2), Sharp 12 (2/3, 2/7), Eitan (0/1, 0/2), Shenfeld ne, Shelef, Burstein 16 (4/9, 2/5), Tapiro 2 (1/3, da due), Saffar 8 (4/5, 0/2), Kozikaro 6 (1/1 da due), Green 6 (3/9 da due), Gordon 4 (2/5 da due).
Coach: Muly Katzurin


From 2 : IT 17/30 , IS 21/44
From 3 : IT 10/26 , IS 6/18
Free T. : IT 14/15, IS 11/17 

-------------

Another "Basile's show" with 6/12 from 3.

gretz


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

What are the objective aims of the italian NT for this EuroBasket? What do you think was the reason they lost so easily to the Greeks, given that they played quite well in the last few friendlies?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> What are the objective aims of the italian NT for this EuroBasket? What do you think was the reason they lost so easily to the Greeks, given that they played quite well in the last few friendlies?


Hello Zelena

1 - I think that the italian objective can be the thirth or 4th place, in any case one for Athens.

2 - Well, quite simply : VS Greece we were without our titular PGs ( Bulleri and Basile ).

In any case "Charlie" Recalcati has still some work, above all about "continuity" ( too much "rollercoaster-games"  )


Gretz !


----------



## safari (May 19, 2003)

Just watched the recap of France Lithuania game.
Nice game, even if Parker seems to think he is the messiah too much 
Did any of you see that dunk by Diaw ?    
It was just awesome ! I really wonder why he doesn't want to attack the rim more often, especially when you see that dunk !
Incredible !
Macijauskas was great too, he killed french defense by himself.
Nice game


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

I got to see all 6 games live as the tournament took place in my hometown.

Final ranking is as some of you mentionned :

1 - Italy (2-1) (+5)
2 - Lithuania (2-1) (0)
3 - France (2-1) (-5)
4 - Israel (0-3)

A word about the general play of each team that participated

1 - Italy (2-1) 

This was Gianluca Basile's team this week end in Strasbourg. He was excellent during the 2 games Italy won, scoring 34 (8/11 3FG) against a hot Lithuania that had just won 3 friendlies in a row prior to the tournament. He also led his team to a great comeback in his third game, against Israel, ending with 27 points (6/12 3FG). In the game he struggled, his second one (only 2 points), Italy lost to France. 
Italy was the best rebounding team of the tournament, especially at the offensive end, thanks to three interchangeable big men Chiacig, Gallanda (excellent oustside shooter too) and Marconato, who literally won them the first game against Lithuania. With Fukca and Myers on this team, Italy is stacked with good players that can all contribute (ex: Bulleri or Righetti, 20 pts against France) and should be considered in my opinion a top 4 team in Sweden. 

2 - Lithuania (2-1)

Team play got them the second place. Lithuanian players did not fail to their tradition of unselfish play, Jasikevicius included. 
No real player outshined his teammate, although Macijauskas took fire (34 points total) in the third quarter against France in their third game. Darius Songaila also had a good tournament and was always good for 12-15 points and 8-9 boards per, although (as always) he picked up early fouls in all games which limited his playing time. Another player I liked was Siskauskas, brilliant one-on-one player with great court vision. 
Lithuania is a traditional European powerhouse and have great chemistry but they might struggle in the Euro champs because of lack of size. E. Zukauskas and Lavrinovic filled their role well and consistently, but they can't last fourty minutes a game when Songaila will be in foul trouble. That's where the fact that Sabas and Ilgauskas won't attend in Sweden will hurt them.


More to come


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

It looks like Italy will be a much harder opponent than some people thought. I still think Italy will win the first group.

I also think Germany will win the second group (but if they meet Lithuania later in the tournament in the quarterfinals or the semifinals they will probably lose), Spain will probably win the third group because Serbia won't care much at the beginning of the tournament (if they meet later in the tournament though Serbia will probably win) and in the forth group I believe Greece will win but there's gonna be ahuge battle with Croatia in the first game.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

All teams are just preparing for EC nobody plays at best at the moment, so EC will be a new episode. And Italys chances of beating France or Slovenia( won 2 times this year against Italy) are not very big... 
but they will probably beat Bosnia...


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

And I don't think Basile can repeat what he did two times in this tournament.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>J-Will2</b>!
> And I don't think Basile can repeat what he did two times in this tournament.


That's right, but attention ... Basile's speciality is the triple and in Bologna in the last months there is the fashion of the "Basile's ignorant shoots" (triples) with t-shirts, banners and flags :grinning: :yes:


----------

